
How Hampton Creek Sold Silicon Valley on a Fake-Mayo Miracle - robk
https://www.bloomberg.com/features/2016-hampton-creek-just-mayo/
======
kylehotchkiss
Good reporting from Bloomberg as always. I thought just mayo was okay when I
first tried it (didn't know it was a startup then, had I, I probably would
have picked a different one). It's still in my fridge, unfinished. Doesn't
seem like a product that could give a company a billion dollar value.

Hopefully if anything happens to the company they will open source whatever
code they have for machine learning about plants. Maybe somebody else can
glean something from it.

~~~
xkcd-sucks
>didn't know it was a startup then, had I, I probably would have picked a
different one

It's an okay way to get stuff at less than cost though, if it's backed by VC
money and focused on growth

